# MKIV Jetta - Signals or Fogs as DRL for Retrofit



## Herbapotamus (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm getting ready to put in a set of retrofit HID headlights in a MkIV Jetta, and was wondering if anyone has the DIY guides for either putting the signals or fogs as the daytime running lights?

I've searched, but the older links are not up.
For signals, is it as easy as swapping pins 7 & 10 on the headlight harnesses?
For fogs, there was an old link (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2901890) ... (anyone?)

I've got a Euro switch and have tried just using the 1st position, BUT my driver's side door lock switch is buggered, so I get no warning chimes if I leave them on... which has happened too frequently:banghead:.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Herb's 1.8T said:


> I've searched, but the older links are not up.
> For signals, is it as easy as swapping pins 7 & 10 on the headlight harnesses?


The link didn't work. But if you do that your low beams will come on when you turn on the parking lights (and probably blow the fuses) and you won't have DRLs at all when the switch is off.

I'm running fogs as DRLs - here's the wiring diagram.


----------



## Herbapotamus (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks! :beer:
I knew some one must have had this....

For the fogs, what wattage of bulb are you using? Stock 55w?
Any worries about the heat from running the fogs that much?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Yes, they are 55watt bulbs. I'm running them at slightly less power as DRLs - but that's just to make the bulbs last longer.


----------

